# Peregrine Falcons...part 2.



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Its been approx 6 months since I posted my 1st thread about Peregrine Falcons here- http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/504428-peregrine-falcons-beginners-luck.html

So I thought it was time to visit the tower once more, but this time I wanted to try to get some shots from the other side of the tower(which was the side the sun was shinning too) so much better light.
Again, there is a vast distance for the photos, and I'm still only using a basic 10X optical lens(hand held, no tripod) but I did manage to capture a few good shots.

The tower from my standing position...










Zoomed in, and look what is there!...










Max zoom...


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

The Peregrine flew off, and I thought that was that, its gone now, so no more photos...

But then it came back, and changed position slightly.










Max zoom...I really like this pic.










It kept looking down at me, like they do...












EDIT- The 2nd photo down, is actually a crop of the 1st photo...Its the 3rd photo that is maximum zoom


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

lovely!

it's incredible how small they look when tucked up - the first few shots really show that.

L


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

laurencea said:


> lovely!
> 
> it's incredible how small they look when tucked up - the first few shots really show that.
> 
> L


Cheers...I guess in reality, they are not that big, I think people associate all raptors as being large...

I like the way their feathers blow out to their sides, from the wind up there...Also, I took over a 100 shots, but most were the same image(I just click away rapid, because you never know how much time you have before they fly off) plus quite a few shots were blurry(given the circumstances)


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Great pics. TT man,(as usual)
Brings to mind a nest we were watching that had been robbed for seven years on the run.It was a site where you could look down on the nest from the opposite side of a ravine.We watched it right from egg laying up to 3 young flying.Including a visit from tv cameras.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Smashing pics, mate. It's about time you got yourself a proper zoom lens and DSLR. Get that wallet cracked open


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Fab photos


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Woodsman said:


> Great pics. TT man,(as usual)
> Brings to mind a nest we were watching that had been robbed for seven years on the run.It was a site where you could look down on the nest from the opposite side of a ravine.We watched it right from egg laying up to 3 young flying.Including a visit from tv cameras.


Cheers...
Thats bad news about nest robbing:bash:...but at least you got to see some success from that nest site.



fergie said:


> Smashing pics, mate. It's about time you got yourself a proper zoom lens and DSLR. Get that wallet cracked open


Thanks mate, i had bright sunlight behind me, so that made for a better shot...
And yes, i keep looking at new cameras too...I was thinking of a DSLR, but then ive just read up on some new super ultra zoom cameras...panasonic have a good range, and canon have just released a new super zoom camera, with an outrageous 35X optical:gasp::gasp::gasp:



xvickyx said:


> Fab photos


Thanks.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

After the Peregrine flew off again, it was time to make my way back...

But it had just flown around to the other side of the tower...

Can you see it?...










Zoomed in...










I finally got back round and look what greeted me, 2 of them...

Note- Poor light means not very good quality pic though.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Testudo Man said:


> After the Peregrine flew off again, it was time to make my way back...
> 
> But it had just flown around to the other side of the tower...
> 
> ...


Sure you showed me these pics before....stunning either way....


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

bobby said:


> Sure you showed me these pics before....stunning either way....


You mean, you viewed similar photos on my 1st thread about these Peregrine falcons, way back in April this year?...
I did include that link in my 1st post on this thread.

As you can imagine, shooting pics of these peregrines, in the very same location, will produce much the same results...

Its a good thing I have the original (full size) photos, both on my hard drive, and on my camera memory card, which shows all the relative information...Such as Time, Date, and what camera I used : victory:...

Examples- Ist thread back in April...23/4/2010, one of the pics taken at 3.38pm...

This thread- Pics taken 12/10/2010, 2 shots show 3.11pm, the other shot 3.26pm...Camera used- FujiFinepixS5700.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Testudo Man said:


> You mean, you viewed similar photos on my 1st thread about these Peregrine falcons, way back in April this year?...
> I did include that link in my 1st post on this thread.
> 
> As you can imagine, shooting pics of these peregrines, in the very same location, will produce much the same results...
> ...


Was just saying they were nice photos 

I took a pic of some falcon food today, want to see?


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow brilliant,we have them nesting at the wwt near me every year so thats great!
Also do you have any info on the tower? It looks amazeing also! :lol2:


----------



## diggory (Feb 6, 2010)

we watch the derby cathedral nestsite every year : victory:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Just realised you still haven't come back and apologised for jumping down my throat :whistling2:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

vogelport said:


> Wow brilliant,we have them nesting at the wwt near me every year so thats great!
> Also do you have any info on the tower? It looks amazeing also! :lol2:


Glad to hear more people have them nesting in their area's too...Here is a link, but its not a very good one:blush:...Im sure if you wanted better links to the actual tower/folly itself, you should find them easy enough.

Falcons at Hadlow Tower could affect work



diggory said:


> we watch the derby cathedral nestsite every year : victory:


Excellent news: victory:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing  they must be amazing to watch


----------



## rezin8er (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic bird .... great pics


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Crestie Chris said:


> Thanks for sharing  they must be amazing to watch


Cheers...I have seen them patrolling the skies, and i even saw one take out a dove(or starling) once, that was an amazing 3 seconds too...
I couple of local people tell stories of them grabbing pigeons out of their gardens, and off of their walls.



rezin8er said:


> Fantastic bird .... great pics


Thanks.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Guess you're not going to apologise....


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

bobby said:


> Guess you're not going to apologise....


RFUK is a huge forum bobby boy...

Is there a slim chance that you can go _troll_ somewhere else...

If you have a problem, then pm me.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Testudo Man said:


> RFUK is a huge forum bobby boy...
> 
> Is there a slim chance that you can go _troll_ somewhere else...
> 
> If you have a problem, then pm me.


I'm not trolling?

I complimented your picture, you had a go at me....then I was nice....then you skipped over me...

We used to get on ok? :hmm:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i think the cropped pic actually came out better than the one on max zoom?
i am v jealous though
(scurries off to get some honey buzzard shots...)


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

Any of you guys heard of a book, Peregrine Watching by Ron Berry?


----------

